# Pau complaining about his use



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I don't know what has happened to Pau besides nagging injuries here and there. The dude was a dead eye shot from the midrange when he first joined the Lakers, now he's making much less of those and now claims he needs to be banging in the paint which isn't his style at all. Sure, get lower position more often with Dwight gone but he needs to make those outside shots which made him so deadly and unpredictable. 

I think it's a lost cause. He isn't going to get back into form while wearing a Lakers jersey. Too much drama. I thank him for being a main reason we won two 'ships but I think its time to send him on his way for some younger talent/draft picks if possible and it makes sense....end rant



> "The fact that I'm not getting the ball in the post affects directly my aggressiveness," he said. "When I'm not getting the ball where I want to, where I'm most effective, where I can bang guys and utilize my skill, that affects my aggressiveness and overall intensity."
> 
> About 30 feet away stood Mike D'Antoni, his constant smile disappearing.
> 
> "I can't lie to him… Our numbers tell us the worst thing we do is post up," he said.





> In an interview before the team left to board a plane for Friday night's game in Oklahoma City, Gasol made clear what he usually only intimates. He said he believes his poor play is a result of his poor usage in D'Antoni's system. He said he has come to the conclusion that he just doesn't fit.
> 
> "This year hasn't been ideal, certain things are not ideal for me, but that's not going to change any time soon," he said.
> 
> ...


http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...schke-20131213,0,4581692.column#ixzz2nORS0uc4


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

D'Antoni fires back.... wonder how ugly this will get


> “It’s also a nice excuse not to play hard,” D’Antoni said. “That’s a classic, ‘I don’t know what I’m supposed to do.’ Well, you don’t have trouble getting up to the paystub line. You know what you need to do to get your check. You know what to do. They will. They’ll figure it out.”
> 
> “That’s one thing. They don’t want to do it that way. I understand that. That’s when you have to accept it or not. But there’s no reason not to play hard.”


http://www.lakersnation.com/mike-da...sols-comments-about-playing-style/2013/12/13/


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Both are being whiny bitches. Pau gets plenty of touches in the post and he always settles for a weak jumper or gets his shot swatted into the stands by a player three inches shorter. Dude doesn't have the strength to battle for proper deep position and MDAs offense doesn't help him get there. He also settles for the pop instead of rolling hard to the basket after setting a weak ass screen.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This can't end well.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Why SHOULDN'T Pau be traded?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Funny for D'Antoni to talk about collecting checks. The guys a joke of a coach.

"Hey everybody, look at me. I have a mustache and hate defense." - Mike D'Antoni


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Get rid of em both.

At least Pau was good three years ago, dantoni has done jack shit in his entire tenure here.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

And what's Pau going to get you in a trade anyways? His strength right now is a big expiring contract, which most of the time ends up being traded for good but not great players on bad contracts the other team wants to unload.

Unless you can trade him for picks and other expirings (which I don't see happening), then you may as well just let him walk and take the cap space.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm fine with letting him walk for the cap space.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

If I'm OKC I'm calling trying to somehow flip Perkins their first rounder or one of their young pieces for Pau. Bring another team in to facilitate.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Of course the media has to put a "Kobe twist" on the Gasol-DAT conflict. There was absolutely no reason to mention Kobe in this headline... 

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/daily-buzz-lakers-don-t-need-to-kobe-for-more-daily-drama-121313


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

I'm glad someone's stepping up saying D'Antoni doesn't know what he is doing. Even if it's Pau Gasol.
And if Pau Gasol doesn't repect D'Antoni (wich seems pretty clear in the article) i'm sure as hell other players don't.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I honestly believe Pau's time in LA is over. I don't know who or what he'll be traded for, but I think he's gone by February. He clearly doesn't fit into this system. Not as the PF next to Dwight last season and not the C this season. And you just know Jim Buss refuses to fire D'Antoni because that would make the organization look bad, basically acknowledging the fact they ****ed up again in their coaching hire. So if it's one or the other, D'Antoni is staying.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> And what's Pau going to get you in a trade anyways? His strength right now is a big expiring contract, which most of the time ends up being traded for good but not great players on bad contracts the other team wants to unload.
> 
> Unless you can trade him for picks and other expirings (which I don't see happening), then you may as well just let him walk and take the cap space.


For what it's worth, Charlotte has the necessary expirings to make the numbers work, and I've been waiting on Jordan to swing a win-now trade with Charlotte in the mix for a playoff spot. Pau for expirings and picks would put the Lakers squarely into tank mode, however, and I'm not sure they do that.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Basel said:


> I honestly believe Pau's time in LA is over. I don't know who or what he'll be traded for, but I think he's gone by February. He clearly doesn't fit into this system. Not as the PF next to Dwight last season and not the C this season. And you just know Jim Buss refuses to fire D'Antoni because that would make the organization look bad, basically acknowledging the fact they ****ed up again in their coaching hire. So if it's one or the other, D'Antoni is staying.


He played brilliantly post all star break last year. Think we need to stop using "the system" as an excuse for him missing shots. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I didn't mean that in the sense of it's the only reason he isn't playing well. Obviously, everyone else has had to adjust their games so he's definitely accountable for his play. But I do think playing under D'Antoni has affected his play. He has fragile mind, so it's tough for someone like him to play as well as someone like Kobe, obviously.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Trade him for a first round pick and start the rebuild. Lakers are only delaying the inevitable


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Basel said:


> And you just know Jim Buss refuses to fire D'Antoni because that would make the organization look bad, basically acknowledging the fact they ****ed up again in their coaching hire.


Here is my conspiracy theory:

Managment knew D'Antoni wasnt the best hire for basketball success, but he was the best hire for the Lakers mgmt goals.

They knew they would be paying Kobe that ridiculous contract just to make sure he stayed. Mgmt knew they werent gonna be winning so they didnt care that the contract was insanely overpriced. The contract still make great business sense for the Lakers.

They hired him because they knew they would not seriously compete for the next 2 years.

D'Antoni style ball is "fun" to watch. PHX was always fun to watch even when they lose.

They hired D'Antoni so the Lakers would be "fun" to watch even when the Lakers sucked because Kobe is old and they are waiting to spend their free cap space in the future.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bogg said:


> For what it's worth, Charlotte has the necessary expirings to make the numbers work, and I've been waiting on Jordan to swing a win-now trade with Charlotte in the mix for a playoff spot. Pau for expirings and picks would put the Lakers squarely into tank mode, however, and I'm not sure they do that.


Pau and Meeks for Sessions, Gordon, Biyombo and a pick. Satisfies all the criteria that Mitch is looking for. Gives us another PG that can keep us afloat until Farmar and Blake return and a backup SG to replace Meeks. 

Get it done Mitch!!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Lakers win 6 of 8. Kobe comes back and they lose 3 straight. Everyone's first instinct is to bash Pringles.

The head coach on your favorite team= the person you hate the most in the world. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Pau and Meeks for Sessions, Gordon, Biyombo and a pick. Satisfies all the criteria that Mitch is looking for. Gives us another PG that can keep us afloat until Farmar and Blake return and a backup SG to replace Meeks.
> 
> Get it done Mitch!!


I imagine Charlotte would do that, depending on the terms of the pick. They desperately need more shooting, so Meeks is more than just a throw-in, and Pau would be a major upgrade over any of the McRoberts/Zeller/Biyombo group for a team in the Eastern playoff mix. I just don't think that LA would.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Lakers win 6 of 8. Kobe comes back and they lose 3 straight. Everyone's first instinct is to bash Pringles.
> 
> The head coach on your favorite team= the person you hate the most in the world.
> 
> ...


I was never one to blame Mike Brown. But do you actually think D'Antoni is a good coach?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> I was never one to blame Mike Brown. But do you actually think D'Antoni is a good coach?


No. 

What about frank "ding" Vogel?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> No.
> 
> What about frank "ding" Vogel?
> 
> ...


Vogel's a good coach who's growing every season. 

The only complaint me and other Pacer fans have shared is that even if a player is hot, there was a minute structure that Vogel refused to deviate from. Paul George dominating a game and can't miss a shot? Too bad, I promised Sam Young 15 mpg and I'm a man of my word.

In a tight game that Roy is keeping us in defensively? Well the egg timer went and its Ian Mahinmi's time to shine. Maybe even get some Pendy (Ayers) action in there too for good measure.

It was infuriating, but he's moving away from it. 

But even with that being said, we as fans never talked about getting another coach or replacing him. You seem to get angry any time someone mentions a coach making a bad decision.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Vogel's a good coach who's growing every season.
> 
> The only complaint me and other Pacer fans have shared is that even if a player is hot, there was a minute structure that Vogel refused to deviate from. Paul George dominating a game and can't miss a shot? Too bad, I promised Sam Young 15 mpg and I'm a man of my word.
> 
> ...


This is false. Last year pacer fans were in this forum wanting to can him for shaw. Now of course he's got the best record in the league so he's good. 

Same thing heat fans did with spoels.

You barely EVER see fans that have a losing or underachieving team who don't put an unfair level of blame on a coach. Their importance is just grossly overrated. Part of the reason almost none of them keep a job over two years. 

Nobody here mentioned Pringles making a bad decision. They're just throwing out blanket statements that he sucks. Same thing they did with brown, same thing they will do with Pringles successor. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> This is false. Last year pacer fans were in this forum wanting to can him for shaw. Now of course he's got the best record in the league so he's good.
> 
> Same thing heat fans did with spoels.
> 
> ...


Oh really? What Pacers fans were those?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Oh really? What Pacers fans were those?


Archivist to the rescue! Read Gonzo's comments.

http://www.basketballforum.com/los-angeles-lakers/473109-mike-brown-hot-seat.html

Oh BY THE WAY-



> I was never one to blame Mike Brown.





R-Star said:


> He doesn't deserve an NBA coaching job. Let alone a team as prominent as the Lakers.





R-Star said:


> No kidding.
> 
> He'd coach circles around Mike Brown. Too bad Dwight is in LA.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Archivist to the rescue! Read Gonzo's comments.
> 
> http://www.basketballforum.com/los-angeles-lakers/473109-mike-brown-hot-seat.html
> 
> Oh BY THE WAY-


One comment from Gonzo about Shaw and that equates to Pacer fans wanting Vogel gone last season?

Get real.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> 1 comment about Shaw and that equates to Pacer fans wanting Vogel gone last season?
> 
> Get real.


How many do you want me to find? Just ask Gonzo and Pacers Fan if they wanted Vogel gone. Deal with reality, Pacer fans on this site wanted him gone. Just because you didn't doesn't mean others didn't


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> How many do you want me to find? Just ask Gonzo and Pacers Fan if they wanted Vogel gone. Deal with reality, Pacer fans on this site wanted him gone. Just because you didn't doesn't mean others didn't


One post? So that equates to "Pacer fans on this site want him gone!"

No. They don't. Occasionally venting about a misdecision by your coach is just that, venting.

Not everyone flails their arms around going all "Oh would everyone look at this! They're blaming the coaches again! BIG SURPRISE!"


When we've criticized George or Hibbert for an off game does that mean we want to trade them?


Relax.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> One post? So that equates to "Pacer fans on this site want him gone!"
> 
> No. They don't. Occasionally venting about a misdecision by your coach is just that, venting.
> 
> ...


It's not one post, again ask them if you don't believe me. I'm not going to sit here linking threads all night because you have a bad memory. You didn't even remember your own stance on Mike Brown. Saying you want a coach fired is you saying you want him fired. Saying you want George traded is you wanting George traded. Not the same as venting. "That guy sucked tonight!" thats venting.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> It's not one post, again ask them if you don't believe me. I'm not going to sit here linking threads all night because you have a bad memory. You didn't even remember your own stance on Mike Brown.


So you aren't the archivist anymore?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> So you aren't the archivist anymore?


K, how many posts do you want me to link to convince you? I'm the archivist so when I say something happened it's because it did. Bow down.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Nah, it didn't. 

People complained about Vogel and his egg timer. Myself included. When asked point blank (I think by you since you were doing your don't blame the coach hissy fit) if anyone wanted him fired, no one said they did. 

This is yet again you trying to completely paint a picture different to how it happened. 

Like a year ago when you said something stupid like "At least I didn't say Hansbrough was a 20-10 player like you did R-Star." I pushed you on it, you replied by endless talk about the archives, and when I pushed further you said "Well ok, maybe that didn't happen."

This is just another case of that.

Go ahead and spend your night finding posts complaining about Vogel though. There's some from me in there as well. No one said he should be fired with any actual conviction though. For you to try to speak to me as the voice of Pacer fans is pretty good.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Here's probably the best thread for you from the archives.

http://www.basketballforum.com/indiana-pacers/470050-how-would-you-fix-pacers.html

It involves me saying "thinking about it almost makes me want to fire him, but in reality we just need a better backup big."

and Pacer Fan saying if the team doesn't improve it needs a shakeup by trading Vogel or George. 


Your archives failed you again old friend. Sorry.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Double post? 


Whoooooooooooooops


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Nah, it didn't.
> 
> People complained about Vogel and his egg timer. Myself included. When asked point blank (I think by you since you were doing your don't blame the coach hissy fit) if anyone wanted him fired, no one said they did.
> 
> ...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> R-Star said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, it didn't.
> ...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Fix your posts. I can't even quote that last one without it making mine look like shit.

**** Jamel. Get it together.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Jamel Irief said:
> 
> 
> > R-Star said:
> ...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> R-Star said:
> 
> 
> > Jamel Irief said:
> ...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Jamel Irief said:
> 
> 
> > R-Star said:
> ...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> R-Star said:
> 
> 
> > Jamel Irief said:
> ...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Jamel Irief said:
> 
> 
> > R-Star said:
> ...


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Jamel, you've got problems, bro. 90% of your posts are about whether someone did or didn't say something. It's getting old.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> Jamel, you've got problems, bro. 90% of your posts are about whether someone did or didn't say something. It's getting old.


That's not fair, I'd say 70%. Then 25% of my posts are me complaining about mods.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> Jamel Irief said:
> 
> 
> > R-Star said:
> ...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> R-Star said:
> 
> 
> > Jamel Irief said:
> ...


----------

